# sauber und schön programmieren



## krackmoe (13. Jul 2010)

Ich hab gerade ein Bezahlsystem gebaut und hab dazu das Spring MVC verwendet.

Nur mir kommt vor, das ich übelst unsauber programmiert hab. Nicht wirklich modular und sicher viele Fehler drinnen, so kommts mir zumindest vor.

Nur wie lernt man, schön und sauber aber trotzdem effizient zu programmieren?

Noch dazu wenn man unter Zeitstress ist ist das oft nicht einfach und ich möchte einfach meistens das es funktioniert und dann kümmer ich mich nicht drum WIE ichs mache...

Ich kann ja jetzt auch nicht hier den kompletten Code posten um hier Tipps zu bekommen, bei den vielen Klassen kennt sich ja keiner aus...


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (13. Jul 2010)

TDD finde ich schonmal einen guten Ansatz.

Wenn sich was nicht automatisiert Testen läßt, kann es meist besser organisiert werden.

TDD klingt zwar oft und vorallem Anfangs nach sehr viel mehraufwand und somit zeitstress.
Das relativiert sich aber sobald man bessere Tests schreibt, besseren Code und Fehler früher lokalisiert.


----------



## maki (13. Jul 2010)

Buchempfehlungen: "Refactoring - Changing the Design of existing Software" von Martin Fowler und "Clean Code" von Robert Martin.


----------

